# 2.5l mk2 swap



## toothy91 (Feb 17, 2016)

so im gonna attempt to put a 2.5l out of a mk5 into my coupe, so far things are looking good and will be updating this post as i find more info

so far i found out, the mk2 trans bolts up to it fine, the flywheel pattern is the same as the mk2 flywheel, and the mk3 aba stock mount bolts right into the lower 2 tapped holes and the top 2 could easily be mad to work with a plate with welded nuts on back side and off set bolts holding into block, the mk2 trans bracket and aba mount are also the perfect measurement of space apart and matches the mk3 subframe, this weekend im gonna try to fit it in my mk2 and see how much of the frame rail will need notched for the engine to sit, heres a few pics of what i got last night sorry its not much


----------



## ArclitGold (Apr 21, 2009)

Wondering how well the mk2 trans will put up with the extra power. Wouldn't an O2a/j be better?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toothy91 (Feb 17, 2016)

its only 70 more hp, im not too worried about it, if i decided to turbo it i will upgrade the trans, just wanna see if it works lmao


----------



## ArclitGold (Apr 21, 2009)

Sweet! How's the wiring situation look?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DjBij099 (Jul 21, 2003)

This is awesome man. I've honestly been debating only doing this swap because it stands out compared to what everyone else puts in there mk2. Keep us posted man. Any and all info would be much greatly appreciated :beer:


----------



## toothy91 (Feb 17, 2016)

DjBij099 said:


> This is awesome man. I've honestly been debating only doing this swap because it stands out compared to what everyone else puts in there mk2. Keep us posted man. Any and all info would be much greatly appreciated :beer:


thanks and will do, also sorry you guys i didnt get a chance this weekend, we got hit with now when it was supposed to be a rain





ArclitGold said:


> Sweet! How's the wiring situation look?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


im gonna make my own harness and run megasquirt


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

ArclitGold said:


> Wondering how well the mk2 trans will put up with the extra power. Wouldn't an O2a/j be better?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


this was my first thought, i've blown up too many 020's they aren't made for any real power, the clutch slips even a stage 1/2

02a/02j definitely the way to go in my opinion


----------



## TDIblitzkrieg (Jan 17, 2010)

I would just go ahead and do the O2a/j now rather than later imo you're gonna need it 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

